# Which lily pipe for best flow?



## andusbeckus (10 Sep 2017)

Just looking at lily pipes again and the one I have seems to force water down to the opposite corner. 

Is there a better shape one that will provide a wider a more gentle flow?


----------



## xim (10 Sep 2017)

I've never used one because of lacking space. But I would hope it will not release water like this one. The shape looks right but the flow does not.


----------



## andusbeckus (10 Sep 2017)

That is a qaulity lily pipe lol

Would be well peed off if I recieved that!


----------



## Tom43 (18 Sep 2017)

I bought mine from CO2Supermarket and it seems to work properly, ie you can see the vortex and its effect when just below the surface.  Mine's attached to a Fluval 306 via clear acrylic pipes, and has been running for a couple of months.


----------



## Cactusface (22 Oct 2017)

Sorry I just don't see the point, especially at the price they charge. It might be transparent and clear when new, but it's going to get algae on it, in it. That one is a bummer!!! perhaps they should have a spiral vortex moulded in to them, that could be useful. What about air!! and bubbles....

Regards

Mel.


----------



## Enano_1 (21 Nov 2017)

andusbeckus said:


> Just looking at lily pipes again and the one I have seems to force water down to the opposite corner.
> 
> Is there a better shape one that will provide a wider a more gentle flow?




I have one Borneo Wild G3 lily pipe

You can choose this model


----------



## zozo (21 Nov 2017)

I think you have to decide on the lily pipe design to suite your hardscape and plant setup. The hardscape/plant placement can redirect and restrict flow in certain areas of the tank.. The yet stream behaivor from he lily design can overcome dead spots or create them with using the wrong design.. That's probably why there are different designs in the first place. I thought about it with buying mine and because i had some parts of emersed hardscape i decided for the Ball shape lily pipe which doesn't jet straigt horizontaly but creates more like a vertical swirl. If i had different lower hardscape setup or a dutch style i would have choosen a more horizontal jet.

So i guess saying up front this is the best design is hard to say with not knowing the tank dimension and hardscape/plant placement.

In the video i have no idea why this should be a bad design, since as soon as the outflow submerses it hits a water wall which will spread eqauly in all directions hitting the inner wall of the glass cup. If you lift it out there will be no counter pressure from medium to push and acts like a pipe without a cup.. So actualy this is a bad comparisson to say anything about what it does submersed. You would need to put a dye in the filter or something to see that realisticaly..


----------

